
Ask HN: What is the most impressive home automation setup you've witnessed? - nathanathan
Most homes I&#x27;ve visited used very little home automation technology. I&#x27;ve only seen a few motion sensors and clappers. My own experiments with x10 equipment have been pretty limited due to time and budget constraints. I&#x27;m curious what kind of state of the art systems are out there and how well they perform in practice.
======
mtmail
I always liked the idea of music following me from room to room. Bill Gates;
house (52 miles of fiber optics [http://www.therichest.com/luxury/celebrity-
home/the-million-...](http://www.therichest.com/luxury/celebrity-home/the-
million-dollar-home-of-bill-gates/)) had that feature years ago.

"a GPS system in his car could alert his networked bathtub to begin filling
itself with hot water as Gates approached his home."

